# Code Violations.



## SpaghettiMonster (Apr 21, 2011)

We replaced a burnt Zinsco today with some service equipment that seemed to have been added recently. I think the poco switched this neighborhood to underground service sometime in the past 10 years or so. But yeah, there's code violations on practically every installation I was able to see in the cul-de-sac. I didn't take pictures though, except for the one I changed out and the direct neighbors... didn't want to freak people out. 

Also, I used the old panel enclosure as a make-up box and used the old neu/grd bar as a common point for the grds. Ran a #6 grd to the new panel. The electricians back in the days spun all the grounds together into some jacked up coil, which I didn't feel inclined to jack with. Is it a violation to tap all those grounds under one terminal?(bottom image)

230.71 Violation



Solution




Inside Mess




Used as a make-up box..


Lack of Communication


----------



## SpaghettiMonster (Apr 21, 2011)

And here's what the neighbor had going on, I'm somewhere in Oklahoma... and we have local codes that require the DC means within a certain distance.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

yellow & orange wires in a single phase 240 panel ??


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> yellow & orange wires in a single phase 240 panel ??



What's wrong with that?


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Maybe I am missing something, but I don't see a 230.71 violation. 

I do not see a Myers hub where you went into that new panel.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Magnettica said:


> What's wrong with that?


usually for 277/480 volts


----------



## SpaghettiMonster (Apr 21, 2011)

Bbsound said:


> Maybe I am missing something, but I don't see a 230.71 violation.
> 
> I do not see a Myers hub where you went into that new panel.


I thought hubs were only used for horizontal surfaces? As for the violation, I was kinda unsure whether or not it is, that's why I posted here. You can only have 6 throws of the hand for DC means, and that panel could support additional circuits/feeders... 6 2-p or 12 sp, which would be a violation. But there's handle ties... so I dunno.

Yeah, I would normally use all those different colors, I just wanted to have all of them differentiated. That box is done for, the nipple going into it is packed tight. Any further additions will have to go in thru the attic.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Spark Master said:


> yellow & orange wires in a single phase 240 panel ??


Yep, and the problem is........:whistling2:



Magnettica said:


> What's wrong with that?


Absolutely nothing as far as Code is concerned. 



Spark Master said:


> usually for 277/480 volts


Yes, but not a violation enforceable under the Code. We had a similar discussion here: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f13/so-many-things-wrong-here-36306/

See post #6 and beyond. :thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> usually for 277/480 volts


But certainly not a violation.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks good, nice GE panel.


----------



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

POCO requires main DC within 2ft of meter here.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

SpaghettiMonster said:


> I thought hubs were only used for horizontal surfaces? As for the violation, I was kinda unsure whether or not it is, that's why I posted here. You can only have 6 throws of the hand for DC means, and that panel could support additional circuits/feeders... 6 2-p or 12 sp, which would be a violation. But there's handle ties... so I dunno.
> 
> Yeah, I would normally use all those different colors, I just wanted to have all of them differentiated. That box is done for, the nipple going into it is packed tight. Any further additions will have to go in thru the attic.


You are correct about the 6 throws, but that panel only has one breaker in it. So there is no code violation until the 7th breaker is added. 

I can not quote the code section off the top of my head, but it is my understanding in 3R applications a hub is required unless the conduit entry is under the buss bars, etc.


----------



## SpaghettiMonster (Apr 21, 2011)

Bbsound said:


> You are correct about the 6 throws, but that panel only has one breaker in it. So there is no code violation until the 7th breaker is added.
> 
> I can not quote the code section off the top of my head, but it is my understanding in 3R applications a hub is required unless the conduit entry is under the buss bars, etc.


Hmm! Well, I'll have to look into that further then... I've only ever used them on the horizontal surfaces, and the inspectors haven't dinged me yet. I'll try and find the article tonight, thanks!


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

is there a disco for that condenser??


----------

